# propylene glycol spill



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

I was putting some Cigar Juice into one of the humidifiers and I must of put too much in it. Later I went back to get a stick and noticed some of it had run out onto the wood inside the humidor. I wiped it up but the wood still shows a stain. It also dripped on to two of my sticks as well. My question is will this wood be okay or do I need to take some soap and water to get it up.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Not sure, doubt you would wanna use soap as it would probably leave a smell. But, what are you doin still using PG and a foam humidifiers?? Get some beads!!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

2 and a half years and this is your first post?!

I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

I know I know I lurk and learn from all the other posts.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Go get yourself some beads from Heartfelt and never worry about glycol spills again. :tu

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com


----------



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link and info!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

and to actually answer your questions (come on, people), PG won't hurt your humi. It will probably leave a stain, but it won't hurt anything.


----------



## cthomasb (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

propylene glycol smells awful.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> and to actually answer your questions (come on, people), PG won't hurt your humi. It will probably leave a stain, but it won't hurt anything.


No, but why worry about it happening again when you can fix the problem completely?


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Darrell said:


> No, but why worry about it happening again when you can fix the problem completely?


He didn't ask about it happening again, he asked what he should do about this spill, and everyone ignored it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> He didn't ask about it happening again, he asked what he should do about this spill, and everyone ignored it.


Calm down. :r


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Go get yourself some beads from Heartfelt and never worry about glycol spills again. :tu
> 
> http://www.heartfeltindustries.com


What Darrell said. I spilled that shite a while back, and heeded this exact same advice, from this EXACT same man. Coincidence? I think not! Now I never worry, and I never even have to screw with the beads.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

the PG will eventually dry up...get some beads to absorb the extra moisture, you don't want to use soap and water in your humidor


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

It should be fine, I would just make sure it is completely dry, otherwise you might get some mold.

I used to use PG and the floral foam. Just make sure it is done dripping before putting it back into your humidor. I used to let it sit on a paper towl for an hour or so before putting it back into my humidor. You have probably been using it for a while, so you probably know what to do.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, guys, educate me. I was off the online boards since about '99 when the "new technology" was not yet available (or maybe it was and I didn't know). I am still using foam and PG/Water solution and well, has worked great for me for years now. 

I have been reading about beads for the past few weeks now and would really like to know the actual maintenance required when using them. I have 2 huge blocks of foam in my 150qt coolerdor and although I have to replenish them once in a blue while, they are low maintenance for the most part and keep the cigars at pretty much perfect balance, much better in fact, than my friends' very expensive custom made humis (they commented on that a number of times). 

Question I have is, Save for a hygro, can one tell if beads require addition of water and if they are holding up well? At least with the proper PG/foam setup I know I don't even need to look at the hygro (although I have 2 running). I know I have a crude setup by today's standards (Vinotemps and all), but have been more than happy with how the cigars are smoking.

What are the real benefits? If any.


----------

